# BEHRINGER EQ



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I have 2 subs supercube 3 and I am wondering are there new eq's.
I only have seen avs forum from 2008? are there new eq's for REW?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I only have seen avs forum from 2008? are there new eq's for REW?


> REW does indeed support more ( external ) EQs ( within the Auto-EQ section ) than it did 4 years ago .

> Download the latest ASIO version , open up the EQ section , & you can then find out for yourself if your favorite EQ is supported .


----------

